# clamav



## masayoshi (Nov 6, 2016)

Can I write the following in /etc/rc.conf.d/ ?

```
clamav_clamd_enable="YES"
clamav_freshclam_enable="YES"
clamav_freshclam_flags="-c 2"
```


----------

